# UKSF GP2 - Full Results.



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi All,

Please find a link to the results from yesterdays event.

http://www.uksf.sea-angler.org/results/2007gp2.html

Led.


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Led !

I`m living in Central London and i would like to know if you can say me wich is the nearst tackle shop with sea fishing reel and rods.

I´m looking Zziplex and Century rods.

Thanks


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

840' with spinning reel. i'm sure danny moeskop can cast way over 900' if he is using 30# braid.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

holy crap that lil kid can totally outcast me!!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Diego,

I don't know of any tackle shops in Central London that stock Zziplex or Century. (I live 20min from Central London)

Most tackle dealers in the Sea Angling magazines will mail order (Gerry's of Morcombe, Summerlands, Tony's Tackle) are but a few.

EugeneChoe

Little Charlie cast pendulum too


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Andy,
Thanks for posting the results. Just when you think that Danny can not do anything else he picks up a spinning rod and reel and shatters the 800 ft distance mark. That is incredible and congratualtions on a great turnout.

LarryB


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Led !

So, when you want to take one rod in your hands.... Which tackle shop do you go ?

I have see these tackle shops in the web..but the problem is that all angler need to feel the rod.

Do you cast in Sutton Valence ?

I want to go there

Thanks


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Diego,

Yes I usually cast at Sutton Valence - not this weekend as I will be at a wedding.

Are you mobile (do you have wheels - car) ?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Larry,

It was a great day for some (seemed to have lost 30m in a month  ) )

Danny is very exceptional indeed.


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

No Led.

But I can go until any rail station and meet somebody there.

My day off is always at sundays


----------

